# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Atlantide by Warlin

## Diamond

*Atlantide*



*Created in: Procreate on IPad 2, Inkscape and GIMP under ubuntu*

*Review*
A relative newcomer to the Guild (at just over a year), Warlin has turned out impressive maps time and time again, but Atlantide is surely among his greatest works.  The meticulous attention to detail on the 'caterpillar' mountains alone is worthy of much respect, but then you factor in the outstanding use of color, aging effects, text placement, naming conventions, and extras - flags, world lore, etc - and you have a masterpiece.




> Hi folks !
> Here is my latest production. It is the map of Atlantis as i imagine have survived the flood, until the year 1892. This is an alternate reality where the Rome domination of the occidental world has been set down by the Hellenic era survival.
> The style is similar to the one of this late 19 century (see here).


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Warlin! I felt this was worthy of a Cartographers' Choice award before it was even completely finished. Fantastic achievement. Well done!  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Congratulations  :Very Happy:   Totally deserved.  Well done, Warlin!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Warlin

Wow,  :Blush: , I was trying to comment your work Mouse, when I came on the main forum to see this news. Thank you very much, I am very touched. 
Thanks ChickPea, thanks Mouse, thanks Diamond !

----------


## ThomasR

Wow ! That's wonderful and so deserved ! I'm very very happy for you Warlin ! A huge work that pays ! Congrats !

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Warlin and so well deserved  :Very Happy: 
This was going so well in the wip thread, and then you added the city map inset... which is gorgeous.
You did such a wonderful job on this Warlin.  :Smile:

----------


## Straf

Congratulations Warlin. It's an incredible piece of work.

----------


## damonjynx

Well deserved, man. That is one hell of a map!

----------


## snodsy

Congrats! Wonderful piece of work and well deserved

----------


## Warlin

Phiew... after this year at the guild, seing all this great map shared by this community, I'm really proud of this honor. So shakes of hands and big smile  :Very Happy: .



> Wow ! That's wonderful and so deserved ! I'm very very happy for you Warlin ! A huge work that pays ! Congrats !


Merci Thomas. Works always pays if we have the patience to wait for it  :Wink: .



> Congrats Warlin and so well deserved 
> This was going so well in the wip thread, and then you added the city map inset... which is gorgeous.
> You did such a wonderful job on this Warlin.


Thanks John. I know I have to add something to this map, and the advice of the community is really helpful in this. I have to complete the other part of the contract with another ressource map  :Very Happy: .




> Congratulations Warlin. It's an incredible piece of work.


Thanks Straf. No Atlan spies knocking at the door allready... :Wink: 




> Well deserved, man. That is one hell of a map!


Thanks Damonjynx.




> Congrats! Wonderful piece of work and well deserved


Thanks Snodsy, your advices are allways helpful  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Voolf

Congratulation Warlin, wonderful map

----------


## - Max -

Congrats Warlin, a well deserved award for a beautiful map !

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations, Warlin! It's such a great map. The mountains, judicious choices and the top-notch labeling... a very well deserved award, indeed  :Smile: .

----------


## Wingshaw

Congrats Warlin! Definitely a worthy inclusion in the halls of fame of the Cartographers' Choice  :Smile: 

THW

----------


## Onomanatee

Congratulations, Warlin! Beautiful map, both in the linework, typography, choice of color, the flags and overall feel... Truly an inspiration!

----------


## Warlin

> Congratulation Warlin, wonderful map





> Congrats Warlin, a well deserved award for a beautiful map !





> Congratulations, Warlin! It's such a great map. The mountains, judicious choices and the top-notch labeling... a very well deserved award, indeed .





> Congrats Warlin! Definitely a worthy inclusion in the halls of fame of the Cartographers' Choice 
> 
> THW





> Congratulations, Warlin! Beautiful map, both in the linework, typography, choice of color, the flags and overall feel... Truly an inspiration!


Thanks all for the kind words and the praise.

----------


## Greg

Aboslutely deserved Warlin! There hasn't been a CC for a while, but this map is more than worthy of one. Really great stuff!  :Smile:

----------


## Straf

'A Warlin style map' will become a thing, I'm sure of it.

----------


## Tonnichiwa

What can I say that others haven't said?, nothing, but all that they have said is true. I find this map magnifique!

Congratulations!

----------


## Troy Grice

...as if it was found in an atlas from 1910. Nice work.

----------


## Warlin

> Aboslutely deserved Warlin! There hasn't been a CC for a while, but this map is more than worthy of one. Really great stuff!





> 'A Warlin style map' will become a thing, I'm sure of it.





> What can I say that others haven't said?, nothing, but all that they have said is true. I find this map magnifique!
> 
> Congratulations!





> ...as if it was found in an atlas from 1910. Nice work.


Many thanks guys !

----------


## Ilya Kudriashov

Wow! Very impressive!

----------


## Tom

Congratulations Warlin! well deserved award, Even if I'm not a fan of the old-style maps, I fell in love with this, the mountains ridge are spectacular! Also great idea behind the map, you did a very great job!

----------


## Axel_Dm

Congrats, well deserved.

----------


## Warlin

> Wow! Very impressive!





> Congratulations Warlin! well deserved award, Even if I'm not a fan of the old-style maps, I fell in love with this, the mountains ridge are spectacular! Also great idea behind the map, you did a very great job!





> Congrats, well deserved.


Thanks guys. I'll try to finish soon the last map of this atlantide set.

----------


## LostCoastlines

This is amazing! But how did you create it

----------


## moriturimax

LOVE it!  I also have an ipad with procreate. Not to wander too far into the weeds, love the consistency of the lines...  was there a custom brush involved and what resolution is this?

Please more of these.

----------


## FranCobasGC

WOW!! Amazing map Warlin!
congrats

----------

